

What is the next big thing - joe_arkhurst

Is there ever going to be the next Big thing after fAcebook
======
debacle
Facebook wasn't the next best thing, it was just the final iteration of the
previous half-dozen best things. Hopefully the next best thing looks nothing
like Facebook.

